# Amano Shrimps



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello every one.

I just wana know,

What should be the fair price for Amano Shrimps and how can you recognize the real one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

they're usually priced at $2 each

the only shrimp you may confused them with are ghost shrimps
amano's are much bigger and rounder in shape
ghost shrimps have a weird shaped body


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

BA oakville is selling them for 3/$1.99


----------

